# Need advice - veteran pigeons' nest



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I began writing here over 2 years ago, writing about 2 feral pigeons who have blessed our balcony with their presence, and with several clutches. He has defended the territory for 3 seasons now, and have stayed throughout 3 winters.

By this 3rd season, Mommy (the cock) knows us very well. His mate, Summer, is relatively new, she arrived early this spring when his and our beloved Checkers, mother of 3 clutches, suddenly disappeared.

Here's a picture of Checkers in memorium, maybe somebody here remembers...

Anyway, Mommy and Summer have built a nest for their 2nd clutch this year, unfortunately, right in the middle of our balcony, in a temporary storage spot for our chairs! (see picture)

We have a box, and we know by their last clutch they chose to brood in a space exactly this size.

We really would like to use our balcony, but we don't know the best way to move the nest. 
The eggs are due to hatch within a week or so, and we would really like to move the nest
a) to the sheltered box instead of under the chairs
b) to the SIDE of the balcony, where they normally nest

I had thought a slow secquence might be the best:
-first moving the chairs,
-then the next day, sliding the nest into the box in the same position it is now, on the balcony,
-then over 2 more days, SLOWLY inch the box, now containing nest, to the side...

Does anyone have advice? Perhaps it is better to move it after hatching?

Thank you all,
Poco


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think you can proceed with caution. If you move it a little at a time, they shouldn't have a problem with that. As small as the balcony is, I don't know that they'd give up on the nest regardless of where you moved it but they might get upset if you did it too fast. You'll easily be able to tell, though, and take corrective action if necessary. Since Mommy is so used to you, you might do best to move it when he's on the nest instead of Summer, who's relatively new to this party.

Pidgey


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Hello Pidgey,
Thank you for the advice. We are going to do that. 
This is one reason I'm glad our balcony is small!
Poco


----------

